# Okay, American Apparel, how do I wear this dress with a bra?



## florabundance (Jan 30, 2009)

I love me some AA, but i need advice ladies. I don't usually wear low cut dresses at the back...so how can I wear this with a bra? I'm sure there's some crazy contraption..but i haven't found anything yet:
thanks 4 ur help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.americanapparel.net/store...lackAfrika.jpg


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 30, 2009)

Ann summers do a stick on bra, or you can get a lower back bra converter which will move the bra to your lower back, and it can be used with any normal bra!


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jan 30, 2009)

Frederick's of Hollywood - Combination Convertible Bra


I found this at Frederick's of Hollywood, it is similar to one I got a couple years ago, it worked surprising well, considering I've had children and it had to hold up "working breasts" haha


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 30, 2009)

I have the stick on bras from VS too...they are great for backless dresses


----------



## florabundance (Jan 30, 2009)

thank u very much ladies


----------



## carandru (Jan 30, 2009)

Yea, I would say get a stick on bra or one of the lower back convertible ones.  I personally would go w/ a stick on one. For me, I've found those lower back convertible straps either create wierd bulges (not very big, but still noticeable and unattractive IMO) or are have visible lines especially under tighter clothes. I for one don't want VBL (visible bra lines) going around my tummy.  But, that could just be my problem.

If all else fails, there's always pasties lol.


----------



## PnmnianPrincess (Feb 2, 2009)

I think Maidenform makes a backless bra. I haven't tried it myself (dying to though!!) but I thought it was a great idea. But that Frederick's one looks awesome!!


----------



## zzoester (Feb 2, 2009)

Check out fredericks. They are great and inexpensive...so many options that work with funky cuts.


----------



## JustDivine (Feb 2, 2009)

Try Debenhams, Marks and Spencer and John Lewis...I might avoid La Senza because in my experience the department stores do these "special" bras better...esp M&S.

If you get something good let us know.....I'm always looking for underwear to expand my dress options!


----------

